# Unwanted pages popping up



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have been getting odd pages popping up while using the net. Sometimes it will be double or triple of the pages I'm on. Sometimes it's stuff I have never seen and absolutely don't want, Russian House Wives for Sale, and stuff like that.

I have my Anti Virus on and updated, my pop up blocker is on and set at the highest setting. How can I stop it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sounds like you picked up a trojan or some nasty spyware.

Check out AVG

http://free.avg.com/

Again, I'm just guessing based on your issue.

You can check deeper than the spyware/adware's with a free scan at Symantec...it won't clear it for you, just let you know if you have problems (then pull out your wallet).

http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/home ... QIDIJBJQVY


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I already have the $70 version of AVG, and it is fully updated and totally functioning


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You either have a program running on your computer that's forcing the load of the ads, or you're surfing the wrong sites. 

It's possible you have something AVG doesn't detect. Try the Semantec screen and see what happens.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

try comodo. free to install, free updates, and its less of a process whore than avg. our IT dept claims its better than a lot of the pay ware.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I will check it out, Thanks


----------



## Dieken (Dec 1, 2004)

Microsoft also has a new free anti-virus application!

Microsoft Security Essentials provides real-time protection for your home PC that guards against viruses, spyware, and other malicious software.

Microsoft Security Essentials is a free* download from Microsoft that is simple to install, easy to use, and always kept up to date so you can be assured your PC is protected by the latest technology. It's easy to tell if your PC is secure - when you're green, you're good. It's that simple.

Microsoft Security Essentials runs quietly and efficiently in the background so that you are free to use your Windows-based PC the way you want-without interruptions or long computer wait times.

You can download it here:
http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials

Enjoy and let me know if you have any questions.

Thanks!
Dieken


----------

